# Window insulation material



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone know where you can buy the material similar to the stick on silvered internal window insulation used in cabs of coachbuilts?

I'd like to make some internal insulation blinds for my A Class to try and reduce the cold in the cab area and also the condensation. Note; external ones don't work as they let the water come in over the side door. Have already returned a set to Silver Screens.

It would have to be on a roll. I've tried one of the blind manufacturers and they would not sell me any as they said it impacted on their business.

Richard


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning RichardD, 

Have you tried speaking to Steve Beevers at Van Comfort?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Richard,

Cak Tanks sell it by the roll...

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/files/cak_catalogue_2012/2012_CAK_Cab_Screens.pdf

I'd also speak to Steve at Van Comfort as Chris mentioned, very helpful guy.

Pete


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello Richard
I am sorry that the external blinds were not what you hoped for but I fear that the internal blinds will not stop condensation, for the inside temperature of the van will remain warm and the cooler outside air will allow condensation to form on the warm interior glass.
I personally do not like external screens, I find them awkward to put on, a nuisance to remove when it rains and frankly they do not look nice. However, even though in your case they allowed water in over the door, they are perhaps the best way to keep condensation down on your windows. I used to use the interior silver screens, which are excellent for keeping out the hot sun (whatever that is) but there were always streams of water running down the glass in the morning. This may still happen after you remove an external screen, but not usually before removing them. 
As for the other windows in the van, if they are not double glazed, they too will run with condensation but nowadays most vans have double glazed windows. The extra silver internal screens may prove very useful when parked in hot sunny places, my wife used to stick them on the outside with the windows open to give maximum shade and air.
Good luck with whatever you do.

Alan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Richard, another option if you already have the externals, you could modify them and along with some home made internal screens, you will then have several options depending on the weather, all will become clear in the following link, I use the internal/external mix most of the time in winter and it has worked well for us....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-728964.html#728964

I agree internals wont completely stop condensation but on the flat glass of the side windows they seem to work and fit better, its then just a quick wipe down in the morning when they are removed.

Might work for you.

Pete


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I bought two "silver screens" for cars from Lidl (approx. £3 each) after discovering that they were tall enough to cover my Aclass screen. These are fitted as external screens whilst at home for the winter, held in place by bungee cords fastened to the wing mirrors. I joined the two together using duct tape and this has proved quite resilient, despite taking them off a couple of times.

Whether you would be able to fit something similar as internal screens, I don't know: fastenings would be a problem, perhaps. But, for £6, it could be worth a punt next time they crop up (probably next November?). Obviously, if you cut them, they may delaminate, but duct tape might be another saviour.

I would also wonder if you would have enough space? My cab blinds are quite close to the glass.

Prior to this, I used bubble wrap, rescued from parcels or purchased from DIY shops.

We like to get a good view, even at night, so rarely close our blinds before 10pm when touring. Whether I would go outside to add external blinds remains to be seen, especially if the weather is poor.

HTH - Gordon


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi RichardD

We had the same problem with our Taylormade screens when it was very windy, it drives the rain in the top of the door because the envelope bit means the door does not seal properly. Just light rain didn't cause any problem at all.

We overcame it by going to our local caravan/motorhome dealer and buying some Awning Rail and Sikaflex. Then we bought some awning tape. We cut the envelope bit off and I machine sewed the awning tape to the top and the side of the two side panels. OH sikaflexed the awning rail in place and now we have some well fitting screens and no leaks  

We bought the narrow awning rail and stuck it very closely to our window mouldings and you cannot notice it. We think it cost us £40 to make this modification and we think its money well spent.

If you want photo's let me know and I will try and send them to you.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Silver padded screen material*

We bought our material from O'Learys....near Hull. They sell it by the metre.

When we had our Hymer A class, in really cold weather we used internal and external screens...also used additional padded material at the other windows behind the roller blinds, no fixing required, worked a treat.

Sundial


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes, I did speak to Steve at VanComfort when I bought the ones from Silver Screens. Unfortunately he could only offer the standard 'over door' fit without me actually going to their factory to have any 'special fits' done. 

A bit of a trip from Weymouth up to Nottingham. If we ever decide to tour in that area then I might give him a call back.

I did come up with a possible solutions for the silver screens but when I talked to Silver Screens about this they requested return of the screens so that they could modify them. A week later they returned my money without any explanation!!

Having now seen the price of the insulation material on the roll from CAK and the like plus the fixings etc, I think I will live with the condensation problem as we only use the van here in the UK a few times a year in the winter and then only for a few days.

Thanks for all the advice.

Richard

PS. does the Karcher window vac work?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

RichardD said:


> PS. does the Karcher window vac work?


Yes, it does work very well. You just need to be careful about the angle at which you use it so that the contents of the drain tank do not drip out.

On the subject of the exterior insulating screens, I had some for my Hymer from Vancomfort and they have a piece of aluminium section which you stick to the bodywork and then slide the top of the screen into the profile. This way the rain runs over the top of the screen .

Would it not be feasible to obtain a length of this profile and have a piece of material sewn to your existing screen to feed into the alloy strip.

Mike


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening,

Mike's suggestion is a good idea, so following on from this you can purchase the awning piping he suggests here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blue-Diamond-Awning-Piping-metre/dp/B004V8VRR2

All you then need is a section of 6mm aluminium awning channel; this is generally sold in 2m lengths, so 1m should be enough for each side.

This method of installation is used on some factory Hymer thermal blinds, however I believe these are used vertically and not horizontally but I could be wrong. I assume the water was coming in due to the blinds require trapping around the door? If so, then switching to either a horizontal or vertical awning channel and a sewn bead wouldn't require the screen to be trapped and the door would seal correctly.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*silver screens*

it's available by the metre on a roll on ebay !!
see item - 131045177354 they also sell the plastic mounts too !!


----------

